
The bacteria in your gut may reveal your true age - tickeydoc
https://www.sciencemag.org/news/2019/01/bacteria-your-gut-may-reveal-your-true-age
======
tickeydoc
I do not think much would happen - the bacteria change as you age for a
reason, for example the cell profiles in your colon change and favor specific
bacteria to live there, So even if you tried to change that then there would
be colonization resistance and your gut would potentially revert back to its
previous state over time.

------
karmakaze
What would happen if you adjusted the quantities of microbes to levels
consistent with someone younger?

Alternatively, what if an older person lived with a group of younger people?
It has been observed that microbes related to obesity can 'jump' within
members of a population.

~~~
tickeydoc
I do not think much would happen - the bacteria change as you age for a
reason, for example the cell profiles in your colon change and favor specific
bacteria to live there, So even if you tried to change that then there would
be colonization resistance and your gut would potentially revert back to its
previous state over time.

